# Lizards > Chameleons >  Getting a chameleon

## EmilyandArlo

This male ambilobe Panther chameleon is our newest addition. We pick him up on Thursday. So excited! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-10-2016),D_ONE (07-22-2016),_fndjason4_ (07-10-2016),_Fraido_ (07-11-2016)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

He's gorgeous!! Those colors are so vibrant  :Very Happy:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fndjason4

That's awesome. Love their colors. Got my nosy faly male about 8 months ago. They are so much fun to watch and feed. Hope you enjoy him and thanks for sharing.

----------


## EmilyandArlo

Alas, upon finding out a bit more about this guy, we had some concerns about him and ended up getting a captive bred baby instead. He is only about 5 months old and will have beautiful colors once he gets a little bigger  :Smile:  
Introducing Lemmie 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## danielwilu2525

So cute! I was looking Into getting a chameleon, but I heard they aren't for beginners. I hope I can get one when I'm ready!

----------


## EmilyandArlo

> So cute! I was looking Into getting a chameleon, but I heard they aren't for beginners. I hope I can get one when I'm ready!


They are definitely more high maintenance than my other reptiles, but I think as long as you are diligent about husbandry and nutritional requirements, they are not as intimidating as they are made out to be regarding care. Honestly, the hardest part for me is the bugs! We decided to raise a couple types of feeders and I am trying to get over my squeamishness. 

Let me know if you have any questions, I am not an expert by any means but would be happy to answer what I can  :Smile:  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (07-21-2016)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

Updated picture of Lemmy. He is definitely growing and his colors are starting to come in!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Monty44 (05-03-2017)

----------


## Fraido

Wow! He looks awesome.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

_EmilyandArlo_ (10-24-2016)

----------


## sneakysnake611

I had a vieled sp? many years ago. his name was dougie. they are definitely more high maintenance than a ball python that's for sure. mine did very well for their short lifetime in captivity.

I had mine in a modified bird cage and always "cup" fed him. I cut half of a gallon of milk jug open and glued a screen to it, then I could keep the crickets in there in the open. and if you havnt figured it out yet ironically crickets don't tend to jump very much. I did have a few escapees around the house but nothing worth mentioning. I then switched over to breeding dubias as I got sick of buying crickets every two days. much easier to manage.

as for them only drinking moving water I put a water jug on top of his cage with a fish air hose that siphoned the water down into his cage, I then installed a fish tank "air valve" in the middle of the line and put it so that he could reach the end of the line as a dripper. I tuned the valve enough to where it dripped about once every 15 seconds, so that he had a steady supply of water and I made sure that it trickled into one of my live plants so that I wouldn't end up with a puddle at the end of the day. this system worked very well for me. I hadn't seen anyone else work with this system nor have I researched it, just kinda of came up with it and it worked great for me. still mist multiple time daily!

not meaning to type too much, just wanted to give you some tips if you needed some I'm here you can ask me. looks like your doing great with him tho

Love you CHAM!!! :Taz:  :Taz:

----------

